# DCX2496 EQing first time for sub help



## lanbladez (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a couple of questions for EQing of a 9 cubic foot Maelstrom x 18 with 2 PR 18s using a DCX2496 and REW with SPL meter. I have the subwoofer tuned to 16 hz.

First of all what boost should I use for the input from my Onkyo NR808 to DCX2496 which goes to EP4000?

Second to go below 20 hz on the DCX2496, I set the high pass filter to 20 hz, But 24, then i apply a parametric eq of +4db, 20 hz, q=1.5. Following that I apply a low shelf filter at around 25 hz, But 12, at what gain? Is this the correct way to get to 16 hz?

Third should I set a low pass filter in DCX2496, if I do need it what hz should I set it and does it use a But 24 if I do?

Fourth is a 120 hz crossover fine between my subwoofer and my VM30 fronts?

Fifth should my bridged Attenuator in the EP4000 be set to max?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, lan!



> First of all what boost should I use for the input from my Onkyo NR808 to DCX2496 which goes to EP4000?


 You only have to be concerned about the amplifier, not the equalizer. You need a strong enough signal to drive the amp to its maximum output. Typically that’s done with the receiver’s subwoofer level adjustment. The EP4000 only needs 1.25 volts to drive it to max; most receiver’s sub outputs deliver at least twice that much.




> Second to go below 20 hz on the DCX2496, I set the high pass filter to 20 hz, But 24, then i apply a parametric eq of +4db, 20 hz, q=1.5. Following that I apply a low shelf filter at around 25 hz, But 12, at what gain? Is this the correct way to get to 16 hz?


It’s impossible to say what all that’s going to get you. You’ll need to use something like REW’s RTA feature to show you in real-time what affect the electronic applications have on response. But anyway you cut it, the best you’re going to get is a broad boost below 20 Hz. If you’re looking for some fine tuning down there, it’s going to require a different equalizer. 




> Fourth is a 120 hz crossover fine between my subwoofer and my VM30 fronts?


It’s generally accepted that a crossover frequency in the 80-90 Hz range is best.




> Fifth should my bridged Attenuator in the EP4000 be set to max?


 It’s no different than if you had a powered subwoofer. Setting the correct level requires a proper balance of the sub’s output coupled with the amplifier’s gain. I think the DCX also has some signal level adjustments as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

